

The Truth About the Luxury of Qatar Airways - surlyadopter
http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/the-truth-about-the-luxury-of-qatar-airways/

======
Zenst
Highly reccomend reading this article, certainly an eye opener. I have known
some bad employers, but this is sistemic in that it seems to be country
approved. Sadly though as they are a rich country due to oil they seem to be
allowed to flaunt such moral and humanitarian standards, given how other
countries goverments suck up to their wallets. Truely shocking and I for one
will never fly that Airline or associate with any company from that country
until they clean up there act and treat women as equals and start learning
even the basics of workers rights. It may not be much, but it is what I can do
and will do. I will also view any potentual employees from that country more
positivly in any reference, to balance out such biased standards. This is not
an isolated read or article and I have read many cases of such treatment that
it is and does appear to be countrywide. I'm not a goverment nor a country but
I can personaly impose my own sanctions and I will. Heck not even going to
watch the World cup when they host it and that is commitment and how strongly
I feel about such matters.

